# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  I give up, Im getting a hairsystem

## Westonci

I started noticing hair loss at the age of 20, and now im 24 with a still decent amount of hair.

Anyways its time to stop fooling myself, I know deep in my heart that a legit cure for baldness that is under $30,000 wont be on the markets until 2017-2020.

I remember when I was 21 in 2010 I kept telling myself "just two more years untill Hisogen comes out with HSC". Its almost 2014 and still nothing.

Again, I still have a decent amont of hair (norwood 3) and I feel this is the perfect time to get a hair system without anyone noticing.

I feel blessed to live in Toronto, because we have one the worlds best hair system guy in the world

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJgSiwDdcok

My strategy is to wear a hair system for the next 3-4 years untill a real cure for baldness comes out.

Theirs no point in me wasting the remainder of my twenties just waiting, and hoping against hope that something will magically show up.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Stay on meds while you wear a system though

----------


## Tracy C

I feel that there is nothing wrong with wearing hair if it helps you feel better about yourself.  However I do not understand why a person who is only a Norwood III needs a hair system?  Norwood IIIa or IIIv I would be able to understand, but only a III?  I don't get it.

If you are currently treating your hair loss, it would be a good idea to keep treating it even though you are wearing hair - if your replacement system allows for it.

----------


## Westonci

> I feel that there is nothing wrong with wearing hair if it helps you feel better about yourself.  However I do not understand why a person who is only a Norwood III needs a hair system?  Norwood IIIv I would be able to understand, but only a III?  I don't get it.
> 
> If you are currently treating your hair loss, it would be a good idea to keep treating it even though you are wearing hair - if your replacement system allows for it.


 Im at a crossroads right now, Im at the point were if I get a hair system right now, no one will notice.

If I keep waiitng for my hairloss to continue, people will be suspicious when they see my hair going from a norwood 4 to norwood  2

----------


## Tracy C

> Im at a crossroads right now, Im at the point were if I get a hair system right now, no one will notice.  If I keep waitng for my hairloss to continue, people will be suspicious when they see my hair going from a norwood 4 to norwood  2


 Is that really a problem?  Why so?

Norwood III is really not that bad.  Many adult men are Norwood III.  It's not like it's out of the ordinary or anything like that.

Are you treating your hair loss?  If so it is likely going to arrest and possibly reverse to some degree.  Though you are not likely to get all the hair back you have lost.

Also, if you arrest at Norwood III you will be in a great position to get excellent results from Hair transplant surgery - as long as you continue to treat the problem after surgery so you can maintain what you have gained back.

----------


## Westonci

> Is that really a problem?  Why so?
> 
> Norwood III is really not that bad.  Many adult men are Norwood III.  It's not like it's out of the ordinary or anything like that.
> 
> Are you treating your hair loss?  If so it is likely going to arrest and possibly reverse to some degree.  Though you are not likely to get all the hair back you have lost.
> 
> Also, if you arrest at Norwood III you will be in a great position to get excellent results from Hair transplant surgery - as long as you continue to treat the problem after surgery so you can maintain what you have gained back.


 Theres no way im going to take propecia. I wont be able to handle the sideffects.

And Im too young for a hair transplant. 

All the guys on my dad side and most of the guys on my mom side are Norwood 6, so I know where my fate lies.

My best option is to wear a hair system until a cure comes out most likely 2018-2020

----------


## mm88

have u had a consultation with those hair system guys? I've seen their videos as well. Would love to know if the hair is as undetectable as it looks on the vids...

----------


## Westonci

> have u had a consultation with those hair system guys? I've seen their videos as well. Would love to know if the hair is as undetectable as it looks on the vids...


 Im going to go next week.

Apparently the guy that runs that salon "Nick" is the Michael Angelo of hair systems, and he really knows his shit.

Im so lucky to live in Toronto.

I watched some of his videos, and apparently he gets billionaires from Europe flying over to get hair systems by him.

----------


## Tracy C

> My best option is to wear a hair system until a cure comes out...


 Why not just live your life to the fullest as is.  As I said, Norwood III is not bad at all.  Certainly not abnormal.   Why waist your money on a hair system that you do not need.  Get out and enjoy your life.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> My best option is to wear a hair system until a cure comes out most likely 2018-2020


 If you refuse to take DHT meds now, you might be in no position to take advantage of next-gen treatments in 2018-2020.

----------


## Westonci

> If you refuse to take DHT meds now, you might be in no position to take advantage of next-gen treatments in 2018-2020.


 Follica will be *creating* brand new hair follicles. 

Replicel, Aderans, Histogen, CB-03-01 will only help maintain what your already have.

Follica is the only hope for a real cure for baldness, only they will be able to turn a norwood 6 into a norwood 2.

----------


## Tracy C

> Follica will be *creating* brand new hair follicles. 
> 
> Replicel, Aderans, Histogen, CB-03-01 will only help maintain what your already have.
> 
> Follica is the only hope for a real cure for baldness, only they will be able to turn a norwood 6 into a norwood 2.


 This is all pure speculation with very little basis on facts if any, including the dates you have suggested.  Worrying about this stuff does you no good at all.  Get out and enjoy your life.  If it happens, great - but don't waste your life away worrying about it.

----------


## mm88

let us know how your consultation goes... the vids look good but I've read some mixed reviews online..

----------


## Delphi

I think this could be a good option if you know how to wear it and deal with it. If you are only losing hair in the front, you should try a partial system. The best bet would be to buy a cheap system from a place like coolpiece and learn how to make your own template.  It will  probably take a few attempts to get it right, but if you have most of your hair, you don't want to shave it off to put on a full system. It would be better to blend the partial system with your existing hair.

----------


## brandeis

Don't worry i am totally with your decisions and i think there is no problem if you wear hairs.

----------


## Scalpology

How did it go OP? Which site did you use for hair system?

----------


## hal

You know, this is almost a complete waste of time but what the hell--

Wearing a hairpiece is not going to solve your hair loss problems.

This strategy of "getting it now so no will notice" is not going to work. Trust me, your friends, your family, and a lot of random people you meet will know. Maybe that doesn't bother or concern you. Fine. But don't think for a second that wearing hair is just your little secret.

What happens if you start seeing someone new? what are you going to say?

Wearing a rug can quickly take over your life. The upkeep, the worry over "someone noticing". 

All you're really doing is trading one set of problems and concern for another.

But who cares right? you have to "save" the rest of your 20's because after that, it's all over, right? My God, get a clue.

A hairpiece is likely to accelerate your hair loss. You're going to have to shave down your existing hair so the glue can bond to your head. Yeah, that's right-- glue. Or tape. Because that's how a hair piece is mounted on your head. Google "traction alopecia".

Save yourself thousand of dollars, embarrassment, and the teasing of your family down the line when you finally come clean with a funny looking haircut when you finally throw in the towel about wearing a rug. And you will. Trust me.

Do you play sports? go to a gym? are you active? wear a motorcycle helmet or a bike helmet? like to swim? live in a wind free environment? why do I mention this? never mind. Get the rug and find out.

I guess you're going to learn this lesson for yourself. Remember, you were warned.

Hal

----------


## Westonci

> You know, this is almost a complete waste of time but what the hell--
> 
> Wearing a hairpiece is not going to solve your hair loss problems.
> 
> This strategy of "getting it now so no will notice" is not going to work. Trust me, your friends, your family, and a lot of random people you meet will know. Maybe that doesn't bother or concern you. Fine. But don't think for a second that wearing hair is just your little secret.
> 
> What happens if you start seeing someone new? what are you going to say?
> 
> Wearing a rug can quickly take over your life. The upkeep, the worry over "someone noticing". 
> ...


 Thanks so much for the advice. What a coincidence, even though I posted this thread a year ago. I actually booked a consultation next Thursday to get a hair system.

Theres this guy in Toronto were I live, who makes very realistic hair systems. He cuts them in and creates them all in one. If you watch his videos he is staunchly against buying hair systems online and doing guess work.

https://www.youtube.com/user/newrootsonline/videos

If I were to have a one night stand or hook up with a girl, would she know Im wearing a hair system?

----------


## hal

LOL. I did not notice the date on the original post-- I thought it was recent. If you go for your consultation, look for the usual gimmicks employed by these places: you'll see pictures on the wall of young looking guys doing all sorts of exciting sports-- skydiving, motorcycles, scuba diving. And of course, there's always a beautiful babe around. The imagery and message is clear: having hair=sex and exciting life.

 I hate to descend to cliche', but with young guys, it's always about getting laid. I bet when you go in to the guys office to talk, you see a gym bag and pictures on the wall of the guy climbing a mountain or something. It will be something outdoors, showing what an active guy he is. It's all part of the sales pitch-- buy the rug, get laid and have an exciting life. 

As to your question, the answer is probably. Girls like to touch hair-- she's going to be running her hands through your hair at some point. Missing the fact your wearing a hairpiece is wishful thinking on your part.

The hairpiece base will have a lot to do with it. But no matter how they dress it up with sales talk and imagery, its still something glued to your head.

When you first get it, you're usually over the moon because you think you've found your solution. But then you rapidly become paranoid. You worry about being "found out". You begin to dissect every comment by friends and family worrying that someone knows. You begin to hate the mait. regime. The expense. When you take it off, you hate the way you look, because you have the top of your head shaved or a big ring around the fringe shaved to make sure the glue/adhesive has something to grab on to  (your scalp). You begin to hate wearing the piece, but by then, you're trapped. Sure you could go cold turkey and take of the rug, shave everything down, and be done with it. However, few have the courage to do that. At least at first. But it means years of feeling trapped and dependent.

Here's some advice-- I don't know you but believe me I know EXACTLY what your going through. I've been there. Anyway, here it is-- it's not complicated.

Keep your hair short-- short hair looks neat, and there's nothing worse than a cover up attempt by trying to hide thinning hair by growing what you have out long.

Stay in shape. Get regular exercise and stay thin and active. That alone will open up more doors than your realize.

Enjoy your life. Work hard, study hard, but also take time to enjoy the fruits of your labor. Don't let the worry of hair loss poison your whole existence. I say this a lot but it's very true: the hairline you have now that causes you so much concern and worry (and possibly self loathing) is the one you're going to wish you you still had 10 years from now.

Look in to Propecia. I'm not a big fan of this option-- I happen to believe that playing with your bodies chemistry for years on end with drugs and thinking there's not going to be a bill to pay somewhere down the road is foolish. But hey. You never know. It may be a short term option until some better option comes along. But understand FULLY the risks involved. Research it to death before making an informed decision.

----------


## fred970

That's the kind of post about hair pieces we need to see more often. Thank you hal for telling it like it is!

It's amazing how many times I tell people on hair loss forums that a hair piece is not a viable solution for hair loss, yet they don't believe a word of it.

I've never had a hair piece, but my father has been wearing one for more than 30 years now. 

And he admits it: wearing a piece is hell on earth, but he still wears it, because he just couldn't live without a Beatles hairstyle.

----------


## Westonci

> And he admits it: wearing a piece is hell on earth, but he still wears it..............


 Can you elaborate why that is?

----------


## Westonci

> LOL. I did not notice the date on the original post-- I thought it was recent. If you go for your consultation, look for the usual gimmicks employed by these places: you'll see pictures on the wall of young looking guys doing all sorts of exciting sports-- skydiving, motorcycles, scuba diving. And of course, there's always a beautiful babe around. The imagery and message is clear: having hair=sex and exciting life.
> 
>  I hate to descend to cliche', but with young guys, it's always about getting laid. I bet when you go in to the guys office to talk, you see a gym bag and pictures on the wall of the guy climbing a mountain or something. It will be something outdoors, showing what an active guy he is. It's all part of the sales pitch-- buy the rug, get laid and have an exciting life. 
> 
> As to your question, the answer is probably. Girls like to touch hair-- she's going to be running her hands through your hair at some point. Missing the fact your wearing a hairpiece is wishful thinking on your part.
> 
> The hairpiece base will have a lot to do with it. But no matter how they dress it up with sales talk and imagery, its still something glued to your head.
> 
> When you first get it, you're usually over the moon because you think you've found your solution. But then you rapidly become paranoid. You worry about being "found out". You begin to dissect every comment by friends and family worrying that someone knows. You begin to hate the mait. regime. The expense. When you take it off, you hate the way you look, because you have the top of your head shaved or a big ring around the fringe shaved to make sure the glue/adhesive has something to grab on to  (your scalp). You begin to hate wearing the piece, but by then, you're trapped. Sure you could go cold turkey and take of the rug, shave everything down, and be done with it. However, few have the courage to do that. At least at first. But it means years of feeling trapped and dependent.
> ...


 Getting a girlfriend with a hairsystem? 

Serious question though, I wouldnt know how to bring it up when dating a girl.

----------


## LeafsGuy

Hi Hal,

This is my first post on this site and I must say what Hal is preaching here was dead on! Hell, I am a past client of that Toronto Hair System place. The guys were great, they do genuinely care about the work they do but it wasn't for me and I stopped using a system after 3 months.

To be blunt, I was 25 years old then. This all happened a year ago. I thought a hair transplant was too risky and that all these videos I saw online of hair systems would lead to me having my hair loss problem solved. At first I really enjoyed it, hell my confidence skyrocketed. But then the paranoia set in. What if someone spots my hair system? What if my glue or tape loosens if I'm sweating or in serious heat (because it does)? What happens when a lady feels my hair and finds out I'm wearing a wig, they won't call it a hair system... They can easily feel the front fake hairline, its hard and very noticeable to the touch. What happens if I damage my hair system randomly? What happens if it rains (because the hair system is a dead giveaway then)?

Swimming in it would be impossible, I don't care what videos anyone has seen of guys swimming with them on, you won't be able to. 

In the end, wearing a hair system became one of the most stressful things of my life. The paranoia of being outed or having a malfunction will always be there. Least it was for me. I was a norwood 5 at that point, I just buzz my head now and plan on saving up for a hair transplant. Stopping the use of a hair system made me actually enjoy my life again. I'm not happy with my hair situation, but I've made the best of it for now. 

Hope this helps if anyone is thinking of getting a hair system. They can work for the right individuals, no doubting that. But the maintenance of them and the paranoia was my reasoning for stopping that.

Cheers.

----------


## Westonci

> Hi Hal,
> 
> This is my first post on this site and I must say what Hal is preaching here was dead on! Hell, I am a past client of that Toronto Hair System place. The guys were great, they do genuinely care about the work they do but it wasn't for me and I stopped using a system after 3 months.
> 
> To be blunt, I was 25 years old then. This all happened a year ago. I thought a hair transplant was too risky and that all these videos I saw online of hair systems would lead to me having my hair loss problem solved. At first I really enjoyed it, hell my confidence skyrocketed. But then the paranoia set in. What if someone spots my hair system? What if my glue or tape loosens if I'm sweating or in serious heat (because it does)? What happens when a lady feels my hair and finds out I'm wearing a wig, they won't call it a hair system... They can easily feel the front fake hairline, its hard and very noticeable to the touch. What happens if I damage my hair system randomly? What happens if it rains (because the hair system is a dead giveaway then)?
> 
> Swimming in it would be impossible, I don't care what videos anyone has seen of guys swimming with them on, you won't be able to. 
> 
> In the end, wearing a hair system became one of the most stressful things of my life. The paranoia of being outed or having a malfunction will always be there. Least it was for me. I was a norwood 5 at that point, I just buzz my head now and plan on saving up for a hair transplant. Stopping the use of a hair system made me actually enjoy my life again. I'm not happy with my hair situation, but I've made the best of it for now. 
> ...


 What base were you using, Lace or polyurethane? Also did you use tape or glue?

Im getting conflicting responses from other forums. Some people say its undetectable to touch and sight. i.e. the link below, guys is saying



_I think it's absolutely worth it! The new hair systems are amazing, and completely undetectable if they are attached correctly.

I just recently started wearing, and although my friends have noticed that my hair looks healthier, no one has clued in that it's a hairpiece! I had one the other night actually scrutinizing my 'new' style, and brushing her hand through the front. I thought I had been busted, but she just told me I should try a bit of gel and spike it up a bit!

I would wholeheartedly recommend wearing a system as a safe and positive alternative to drugs or transplants!_


http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...hreadid=108565

----------


## LeafsGuy

I was using a Lace with tape. Had glue on the sides and back of it, tape on the front. I was a client at the very popular place in Toronto so I wasn't dealing with a crummy hair system or crappy materials. People who say it is completely undetectable are lying. Try one on yourself at a hair systems place and you'll see when you touch your head where the hairline starts, you feel it without a doubt. If someone were to touch the hair system anywhere else, they'd never know. But along the hairline, it at times can look undetectable at sight if you apply it perfectly but if they feel there or go to run their hands through your hair, they will feel it. 

It was one of the reasons I stopped wearing mine, what if a girl realizes what I have while she touches me. How do I bring it up to my gf if I just started dating a girl? Because she'd find out eventually once she ran her fingers through your hair or saw you in the shower or in water. Not to mention I had a bit of a paranoia knowing at all times that I was wearing a toupee, lets not kid ourselves with calling it a hair system, it was renamed to a hair system to appeal to more men and avoid the stigma. But its still a toupee. 

All I can say is if you're thinking about a hair system, try it out for yourself. If you're happy, awesome! But to say its completely undetectable is not true, you can feel it on the hairline, see it in certain elements when it is wet and sometimes you can spot it on the front a bit if not attached perfectly.

Let me know how it goes if you try one on.

Cheers

----------

